# A truly excellent coupler building page



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

I found another page that seems interesting:

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/4429/cl3.htm

Now it's different because instead of machining out the center spline of the clutch disk it uses a aluminum carrier that the clutch plate is bolted into. That may save the trouble of having to weld parts together.

ga2500ev


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ga2500ev said:


> It's no direct help to me because I have a splined motor shaft. But I thought it may be of interest to some of you.
> ga2500ev


Why do you think so? You can remove the armature and have the shaft turned on a lathe and keyed to fit a taper lock bushing. That is what I did. I had splines on both the drive and aux shaft ends..turned and keyed them both. 

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like a lot of work for no gain.
Just use the clutch disc center and the complete coupler would fit in you hand.
No sense in adding more rotating weight and the sprung center of the clutch disc is no advantage either.
but is just my .02


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Coley, Just remove the center of the clutch disk, Buy a 1 1/8th ( or your motor size ) coupler, and a little machine work and you have a coupler that will fit in your hand.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/29


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Something like this..........


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking something more like this...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks clean. What holds the spline center from turning? Also, is the length such that it has no where to slide? ...as in takes up all distance from motor to tranny? 

Cheers.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I cant take the credit, I copied off of Kiwi...

All of the points were ground off of the outside of the spline except one, which entered the keyway. One side of the coupler had to be opened up to almost 1.5 in in a lathe, just a bit smaller than the spline, then it was pressed in and welded, and cleaned up. I paid for about an hour of machine time, $72 if I remember right.

There is about 3/8 of an inch before the input shaft would contact the motor shaft. The coupler is keyed and set screwed ( with locktite ) to the motor shaft, the spline side is a slip fit. It's going on year #2


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sure does look nice though. Mmmmmmm.....billet....

I'm actually thinking of cutting off the end of the saturn engine's crank shaft and drilling it out to make my coupler. I'd like to keep the clutch in my car even though it can be driven clutchless fairly easily.


----------



## hondo (Mar 30, 2009)

david85 said:


> Sure does look nice though. Mmmmmmm.....billet....
> 
> I'm actually thinking of cutting off the end of the saturn engine's crank shaft and drilling it out to make my coupler. I'd like to keep the clutch in my car even though it can be driven clutchless fairly easily.


 
Thats what I did and it has worked great, just make sure you tell the machinest what you are doing and that you need a very tight fit (you don't want any imbalance). He may want to measure your motor shaft to make sure it works right


----------

